# Dust in engine bay



## pjdvd24 (Feb 28, 2018)

I'm not too concerned about this, but I was surprised to see a build up of dust in the engine bay just beyond the seal under the hood. Seems like the seal isn't doing much. I know the VW doesn't have a seal at all and I'm not worried about it other than it seems the seal should prevent much from coming in. I'll try to remember to take a pic next time I check the oil.

Anybody else note this?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

There’s always dust on mine, after all it’s an engine bay. But then again it’s dusty here in the Arizona desert. 

I’m just grateful it’s not road salt.


----------



## pjdvd24 (Feb 28, 2018)

It's just odd seeing dirt on both sides of a seal like this. Maybe the seal is just to fill in the space and improve airflow to reduce wind resistance?


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

Snowing lightly a couple months ago, flurries if that. Pop the hood to top up washer fluid and there was snow in there.









Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## rpcraft (Jan 12, 2013)

pjdvd24 said:


> It's just odd seeing dirt on both sides of a seal like this. Maybe the seal is just to fill in the space and improve airflow to reduce wind resistance?



You do realize there is a big hole on the bottom where you can see things like, the road, driveway, etc etc, if you open up the hood and look down? Dust travels upwards before it travels downwards...


----------

